# Vizsla Puppies and Freaked Kitties



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi there!

I just adopted my V last week and he's 11 weeks old. In the past, I always had female Vs and Mostyn is my first male.
I am concerned that he will charge after them and raise havoc with my cats. The cats were used to my previous V, Nikita who was more mellow as a puppy and throughout her life. The pup is frustrated and barks non stop because he cannot play with them. I am slowly and safely introducing them by allowing them to smell each other through the crate, in the yard on a leash or through the window screens. So far from a distance it's been OK for now...
Should I be concerned with this issue by having a male?


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

It's probably just that puppy play stage..kasey was about a year and a half when we found a stray kitten and was extremely motherly towards it I think it all depends how the cats react to him...they run..he runs lol..my male tends to be really gentle with smaller dogs ...everything but squirrels lol those tend to bring the crazy out


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think having a male V has anything to do with it. We have a female puppy who is now just under 5 months and has been fairly desperate to play with our two cats since Day 1.

We gradually allowed them to get to know one another but we also had a ton of barking and a few chases that concerned me since our cats are unfortunately runners, not fighters, and the oldest is about 16 years old and has no front claws.

I just wrote about this in another post, but we eventually got to the point where for both cats' safety, we bought Pet Corrector (a can of compressed air) which, when sprayed at the right moment, seems to have stopped cat chasing/nibbling/extreme licking right away. As soon as O stops, we ask her to lie down as she is praised excessively!

We still do positive reinforcement exercises and always manage their encounters, but I would never forgive myself if O hurt one of the cats when she was attempting to play with them so this has been a really great solution so far. Also, it's given the cats space to feel more comfortable in the house again and generally lowered everyone's stress levels


----------



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

What an excellent idea! I will try to find this pet corrector immediately. 
Thank you


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

If you live in Canada you can buy it at Canadian Tire. If not, then I think I read on this board that someone had bought it off of Amazon.com

Good luck!


----------

